# Enlightenment e17 ohne Gnome oder KDE

## Mollari

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde demnächst (nächste Woche) eine Gentoo AMD64 Installation auf meinem Notebook beginnen. Wie das Thread-Thema schon sagt habe ich ein paar fragen zu Enlightenment.

Ich würde als Window-Manager sehr gerne Enlightenment benutzen, da dieser mir irgenwie sehr gut gefällt.

Die Frage die ich habe ist, ob ich, wenn ich Enlightenment benutze unbedingt Gnome oder KDE etc. mit installieren muss?

Ich stelle diese Frage, da ich das Notebook gerne als ganz normalen Multimedia-Heimrechner benutzen würde.

Allerdings bin ich mir nocht sicher, ob die Programme wie Firefox, MPlayer, Gimp etc., halt die Programme die man für den täglichen Gebrauch benutzt auch ohne Gnome oder KDE laufen.

Deswegen die konkrete Frage: Laufen alle normalen Programme in Enlightenment auch ohne Gnome oder KDE? Ist es möglich auch Gnome Frontends in e17 zu benutzen?

Welche alternativen gibt es gegebenenfalls zu gnome oder KDE Frontends wie Gnome MPlayer?

Über eure Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG Mollari.

PS: Ich habe bis nach Pfingsmontag leider keinen Internetzugang und stehe bis dahin für Rückfragen leider nicht zur Verfügung, danach werde ich aber schnellstmöglich antworten.

----------

## Max Steel

Also die genannten Programme sollten ohne KDE und Gnome laufen, (wobei ich mir da bei gimp aktuell nicht sonderlich sicher bin).

Allerdings muss man zwischen gnome und gtk sowie kde und qt unterscheiden. QT wirst du evtl genauso brauchen wie gtk, aber du brauchst nicht unbedingt die kdelibs.

als Mplayer frontend gibt es smplayer (finde ich gut). statt kmail vll thunderbird, für eine Alternative von amarok empfehle ich clementine.

Wo du wahrscheinlich Probleme haben wirst eine akzeptable Alternative zu finden werden Brennprogramme sein (k3b unter KDE).

----------

## Mollari

Hallo Steel,

danke für die Antwort und die Geduld was meine Antwort betrifft.

Gut zu hören, dass die meisten Programme wohl laufen werden. Was gimp betrifft werde ich dann mal sehen ob es geht.

Als Mail-Programm benutze ich sowieso seit längerem Thunderbird, deswegen gibts da auch vermutlich keine Probleme.

Clementine kenne ich bis jetzt noch nicht, das werde ich mir aber dann mal anschauen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich anstelle von Amarok mit Banshee aus, ich weiß nicht so genau was ich dafür brauche und deswegen nicht, ob Banshee ebenfalls denkbar ist, ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht benutzt.

Tja Brennprogramme, gute Frage, da werde ich dann mal weiter sehen, ob ich eines finde, aber vielleicht hat wer anders ja noch einen Vorschlag.

Da du gesagt hast, das ich vielleicht QT oder gtk brauchen werde, nehme ich mal an, dass ich die USE-Flags hinzufügen sollte, naja und dann sehe ich mal weiter.

Jedenfalls danke für deine Antwort.

MfG Mollari

----------

## franzf

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> Gut zu hören, dass die meisten Programme wohl laufen werden. Was gimp betrifft werde ich dann mal sehen ob es geht.

 

Keine Frage, das läuft definitiv ohne gnome! (wieso auch, wär ja Mist...)

gimp hat ein gnome-USE-Flag. Wenn du das anmachst gibts support für gvfs - mehr nicht!

 *Quote:*   

> Wie sieht es eigentlich anstelle von Amarok mit Banshee aus, ich weiß nicht so genau was ich dafür brauche und deswegen nicht, ob Banshee ebenfalls denkbar ist, ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht benutzt.

 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was der Grund ist, dass du ohne GNOME und KDE auskommen willst. Wenns Speichersparen oder Verzicht auf unnötige Abhängigkeiten ist - Banshee ist keine Alternative. Das Ding ist in C# geschrieben (MS-Erfindung) braucht dafür mono und einen riesigen Rattenschwanz an dev-dotnet-Paketen. Da kannst du gleich kde laufen lassen, wird incl. amarok weniger Speicher verbrauchen, als enlightenment + banshee.

 *Quote:*   

> Da du gesagt hast, das ich vielleicht QT oder gtk brauchen werde, nehme ich mal an, dass ich die USE-Flags hinzufügen sollte, naja und dann sehe ich mal weiter

 

qt und gtk-Use-Flags aktivieren muss nicht nötig sein. Wenn ein Programm Qt oder GTK+ braucht, steht das im ebuild und es wird auch als Abhänggkeit installiert. Die USE-Flags geben die Möglichkeit, etwas OPTIONALES zu installieren, im Fall von GTK/QT sind das meist GUI-Frontends, die alternativ angeboten werden. Wenn du ein möglichst schlankes System haben willst, würde ich eher qt und gtk deaktivieren und nur für die Programme anmachen, wo ich weiß dass ich das haben will/brauche (z.B. die Qt4-Bindings für poppler).

Prinzipiell sollten heutzutage alle kde-Programme außerhalb von kde laufen, genauso natürlich alle gnome-Programme außerhalb von gnome.

Und wenn ein Programm ein kde-Programm ist, heißt das meist nur, dass es die kdelibs verwendet. Die sind in verschiedene Module aufgeteilt (so ähnlich wie auch Qt), so dass meist zur Laufzeit nur ein geringer zusätzlicher Speicherbedarf gegenüber reinen Qt4-Programmen anfällt.

KDE als DE (mit plasma als Desktop und KWin als WM) ist dann natürlich wieder eine andere Sache - aber nur für ein kde-Programm wie k3b oder amarok werden die eh nicht installiert (OK, k3b braucht noch zusätzlich libkcddb - eine einzige, zusätzliche, kleine kde-lib).

Für gnome gilt natürlich das selbe.

----------

## Knieper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Prinzipiell sollten heutzutage alle kde-Programme außerhalb von kde laufen, genauso natürlich alle gnome-Programme außerhalb von gnome.

 

Die Diskussion hatten wir gerade:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863409.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870479.html

Entwickler die gerade erst von Windows auf Linux umschulen binden sich gern an DEs und werfen alte Prinzipien über Bord. Der Nutzer darf sich dann über sinnfreie Dämonen und hunderte Megabyte Bloat freuen.

Brennprogramm: http://bashburn.dose.se/

Musikbox: http://cmus.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Mollari

Hallo,

erst mal danke für eure Antworten und die Erläuterungen. Ich bin eigentlich auch relativ neu bei Linux und hab direkt mal mit Gentoo angefangen. Ich sehe keinen Grund dafür mir erst mal was einfaches anzugucken, vor allem weil ich eigentlich gemerkt habe, dass Gentoo, wenn man Zeit und Lust hat, auch nicht so schwer ist. Mir machts Spaß neue Sachen auszuprobieren, auch wenn sie manchmal etwas schwieriger sind und wenn ich etwas nicht hinbekomme oder Hilfe brauche gibt es ja immernoch nette Foren-User wie euch   :Very Happy: .

Der Grund dafür, dass ich Enlightenment ohne Gnome und KDE benutzen will ist einach der, das die Oberfläche wie ich finde, relativ schlicht und doch ansehnlich ist, das Enlightenment so wie ich gehört habe relativ flexibel ist und das ich mir von Anfang an alles selbst machen kann außerdem ist E wie ihr gesagt habt relativ "schlank".

Gut das kann man mit Gnome-Light auch und das wäre sicherlich der einachere Weg aber dennoch möchte ich das irgendwie nicht. 

Eine komplette KDE oder Gnome Installation brauche ich nicht, da werden viele Sachen mitinstalliert die ich nicht benutzen werde, einfach weil ich sie nicht brauche oder weil ich stattdessen andere Programme verwenden möchte und es wäre ja sinnlos erst alles draufzuschmeißen und dann die hälfte wieder zu deinstallieren.

Ich weiß nicht ob diese Gründe wirklich schwerwiegend sind, aber das sind erstmal alle die mir einfallen.

Werde mich bei weiteren Fragen oder Problemen wieder melden und auch die anderen verlinkten Themen mal durchstöbern.

MfG Mollari   :Surprised: 

----------

## firefly

du musst kein komplettes kde/gnome installieren, wenn du nur ein programm verwenden möchtest, welches ein kde/gnome "Program" ist. Das Programm installiert nur seine benötigten Abhängigkeiten und nicht mehr.

Und das hat franzf bereits gesagt.

----------

## Mollari

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du musst kein komplettes kde/gnome installieren, wenn du nur ein programm verwenden möchtest, welches ein kde/gnome "Program" ist. Das Programm installiert nur seine benötigten Abhängigkeiten und nicht mehr.
> 
> Und das hat franzf bereits gesagt.

 

Hallo, 

soweit ich weiß, brauche ich als einziges einen WM damit ich überhaupt eine graphische Oberfläche habe.

Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich mir gedacht habe, aber im Endeffekt ging es mir glaube ich sogar nur um die Abhängigkeiten.

Damit meinte ich halt, ob ich ein "Gnome"-Programm installieren kann, ohne das es mir als Abhängigkeit direkt die Hälfte von Gnome oder KDE als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert. Diese Frage wurde ja beantwortet.

Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass das Grundsystem läuft, jetzt geht es an die DE bzw. den WM, mal sehen, ob ich letztendlich wirklich nur Enlightenment oder vielleicht doch noch zusätzlich Gnome-Light installiere. 

Danke nochmal für die Antwort und den Hinweis firefly

Bei weiteren Fragen und / oder Problemen melde ich mich wieder

Mollari  :Smile: 

----------

